# Hook sizes?



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I'm getting into painting lures I have some 1.5s and some 2.5s and some smaller 3-4 inch jerkbait blanks and I was curious what size treble hooks to use because I've never changed any hooks on any of my lures or anything so I was just curious about it thanks!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a size chart that may help you out. For what you are working with, I would suggest sizes 4-8, or even smaller for the real little ones. A number 6 is what I mainly use on most baits in the 2-3" range, and number 4's for the slightly larger ones. When ordering, make sure you don't mistake them for the /0 sizes which get larger as the numbers go up.


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

OK thanks!


----------

